# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  الديسك والشفاء منه ازالة التكلس الموجود على الاعصاب خلال ثلاثةايام

## عليا الراعي

*الديسك والشفاء منه ازالة التكلس الموجود على الاعصاب خلال ثلاثةايام* 


*بدون جراء عمليات جراحيه*

*في الاردن فقط وقريبا في باقي الدول العربيه الغربيه*


*ويعالج منها اامراض العظام المستعصية جدااااا والتى ليس لها علاج*

*1- الالم المفاصل*
*2-الالم الروماتيزم* 
*3- الالم فقرات الظهر* 

*يعمل علي* *علاج* *الالام الرقبه والعمود الفقري والحوض* 
*تما تجربة هذا العلاج على478 حاله داخل الاردن والسعوديه والامارات*

*والنتيجه التحسن في اول يوم من العلاج ونسبة النجاح 300/100*

*موميزات العلاج* 

*1- ازالة التكلس الموجود بين العمود الفقري والاعصاب*

*2- يساعد على ازالة الاتهاب الذي يسببه الضغط الفقرات على العصب*

*3يساعد في اعادة بناء الغضروف من الانبثاق الذي سببه المرض*

*مما يتكون هو عباره عن مجموعة من الاعشاب الطبية
وخاليه من اي مواد كماويه يعالج كل هذه الالم فى ثلاثة ايام*
*
**
*
*والحمد لله في هذا النجاح الذي توصلنا اليه في القضاء على هذا المرض* 

*الاردن*




*للستفسار اكثر يرجا الاتصال على الرقم*
*00962795826192**منقووووووووووووووووووول* 
http://alialrb3e.urealboard.com

**

----------

